# Can anyone Identify this fish?



## Rollastoney (Aug 3, 2014)

I visited my local fish place wanting a Jack D, they had none but I saw this fish and asked what it was, owner said green terror (fish was mixed in with many other cichlids) so I took it. Basically I'm just trying to make sure it's a green terror because honestly, it looks like a Jack D or maybe even a Texas Cichlid. to me. Anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks like a juvie JD, cause of the red edge on the dorsal fin and not the tail also, but the all look similar that small so I'm not 100%


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I couldnt tell ya what the little guy is, I have more experience with bettas.


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

Its a JD here is a stock pic for you to compare to.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think LFJ and Oddball got it right!
Like LFJ said the red on dorsal and not the tail really seperate it from a green terror.The GT would/will develope the same red rim on its tail also.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

It is either a female or a juvenile jack Dempsey. The intensity of metallic spots suggests female, males are colored differently.


----------

